# VIC - Snake Island Man Retreat.



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice report, worth the wait. I bet you are still buzzing after getting a king.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Thats' a great read Eric. Makes me hungry looking at that kingy.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Great report Eric, sound's like you guys had a better man retreat than last time...... Well the food anyway


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

A bought time Eric, darn good read and well worth the weight :lol: . Nice kingy mate, congrats are certainly in order.
How deep is the water around the old pier?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like a excellent adventure, you crazy dudes.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Fantastic report and great photos mate.

Well done on the kingy.


----------



## Vulcan (Nov 6, 2008)

G'day Eric.

Another great read, very amusing. :lol: 
You would have been stoked with the kingy, sounds like TFM also had a good time with the snook. :-D 
Good photo's, the images of the the facilities at the ranch are very interesting, could come into some good use next trip, eh. 8) 
Not aware of it's existence. :-o

Copulator
Vulcan


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Great report mate.
Glad you woke up and your alive and well.
Nice Kingy.
Nice Pins ,they looked red raw.
How did they pull up.A bit puffy


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Excellent adventure nicely documented Eric.

Re inadvertent release of kingfish, before dehooking/measuring/photographing/skiting I apply the Hobie lip grips (only on fish i intend to keep). This is the only time that I use them in fact, but once they're on the fish is mine. Prior to doing this I've had good fish donged & bled, only for them to find a last thrash & go over the side, a somewhat pyrrhic victory for the unfortunate fish & devastating to the angler.

Re sunburn, try Sharkskins. I've got white chicken legs & feet & very brown ankles, you too can look like this.

Mmm, fruitcake. Gary's wife makes the best.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

nice work on the kingy 

i refreshed.. and refreshed.. and refreshed.. waiting for the write up 

must of been a real buzz to get a legal kingy from the yak


----------



## Gundy (Jan 5, 2010)

A great read!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice kingfish mate


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa+7l/sAAAPXgAAQYAECARAADiWQICAAIhDT0mJp6hTAATTOIMSHFI7X3hsGvH4u5IpwoSFfdy/2


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

terrific and really well written report of erics excellent adventure...

good stuff.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

hi, eric a little late to congradulate u on your ripper report, just a newbi  
great post, hope to see many more reports.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kayak camping people... its as good as our sport gets! Get into it.


----------



## cybertrouts (Jan 18, 2010)

Great report!
On the 'soggy' Hobie paddle - not sure if there is a post elsewhere about it, but I have had similar experiences over shallow weed and it was just not as up to the job as other paddles. Unless it's my technique (attempting to use brawn over brains?)
Cheers


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

Eric,

Is Port Albert really that bad? It looks so good in the books and on Google.

s'pose you never can tell...

Tor


----------

